# Download Adobe Photoshop CS2 For Free Legally While You Still Can



## daveman (Jan 23, 2013)

Download Adobe Photoshop CS2 For Free Legally While You Still Can
Photoshop is seen by the overwhelming majority as the de facto pinnacle of image editing and manipulation. Whilst revered for its vast tool set, seemingly unlimited plugins and general, all-round power, it is out of the price range of many average users looking to learn / dabble in a little Photoshopping. Each year, Adobe beefs up its umbrella of Creative Suite products (encompassing Photoshop), with prices remaining higher than most other paid software out there, but in something of a turn up for the books, Photoshop has just gone free!

Before you smash open your saving for Photoshop piggy bank to splash on expensive champagne in joyous celebration, its important to note that were not talking about the latest version, rather the ten year old Photoshop (and Creative Suite) CS2. It would appear Adobe has grown tired of maintaining a bunch of activation servers to keep users on the right side of legal, and has simply caved, instead releasing it free of charge.​


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks, man!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 23, 2013)

Interesting...and thanks for the info.
Although I use Gimp.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 23, 2013)

Crap. It expired.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 23, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Crap. It expired.



Adobe Photoshop CS2 Free Download - TechSpot

You must copy (I copied and pasted to a document) the serial number on the site for when you install the program.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 23, 2013)

Didn't they correct the "free" assumption about that download and clarify that it was really meant for those who paid for a copy even though they are ending their verification upon install for that version?

Not that I care... I picked it up too.  however, and I say this having not the slightest talent using either, I kinda prefer Gimp.


I use it to make beer labels and other things.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2013)

For those who just want to have a tool to handle screenshots (or any picture) and do not need professional picture-editing features the free PicPick is a great solution.


----------



## Politico (Jan 24, 2013)

Shogun said:


> Didn't they correct the "free" assumption about that download and clarify that it was really meant for those who paid for a copy even though they are ending their verification upon install for that version?
> 
> Not that I care... I picked it up too.  however, and I say this having not the slightest talent using either, I kinda prefer Gimp.
> 
> ...



I don't understand. Is it free or not? And which link are you referring to.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2013)

Politico said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't they correct the "free" assumption about that download and clarify that it was really meant for those who paid for a copy even though they are ending their verification upon install for that version?
> ...



The legacy version which I linked is freeware.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 24, 2013)

Politico said:


> I don't understand. Is it free or not? And which link are you referring to.


It is not really free. The activation servers for this products are down now, so license owners could not activate their products anymore, if Adobe would not offer this "free" versions. This is why Adobe offers the software even in different languages.

But its very nice! Good guys there! I am even upgrading! From PS 7.0 to PS 9.0 (CS2)


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 24, 2013)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Crap. It expired.
> ...



I'll be damned. Up and running.

You da man.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 24, 2013)

Also installing this on my office computer.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 24, 2013)

To reiterate...photoshop (and Gimp) is professional image editing software. Not for the light-hearted. Both have significant learning curves and have many-many-many tools for professional photo editing.
For everyday cropping, contrasting, brightening etc. - there are many far simpler tools out there than Photoshop. It is $600 for a reason.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 24, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> To reiterate...photoshop (and Gimp) is professional image editing software. Not for the light-hearted. Both have significant learning curves and have many-many-many tools for professional photo editing.
> For everyday cropping, contrasting, brightening etc. - there are many far simpler tools out there than Photoshop. It is $600 for a reason.



Growing up has some significant learning curves also...... I'll let you know when I reach them.........


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 24, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> To reiterate...photoshop (and Gimp) is professional image editing software. Not for the light-hearted. Both have significant learning curves and have many-many-many tools for professional photo editing.
> For everyday cropping, contrasting, brightening etc. - there are many far simpler tools out there than Photoshop. It is $600 for a reason.



Won't argue with you there. It is a bit of a pain in the ass, but you can't beat free. 

I'd been running a pirated version for 10 years before it crashed. Don't think I ever mastered half its features. This download has tutorials included. Time to "brush" up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jan 27, 2013)

BTW - for those interested in cool effects - a program "expansion" for photoshop that is really cool is "eyecandy" 
Alien Skin Software: Eye Candy 7


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 27, 2013)

Sent the link in the OP to my kid at school. Hope it still works.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 18, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Crap. It expired.
> ...


Just a heads-up. This is still available and it's still FREEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

I got a new laptop and am installing as I , er... type. 

The serial number is on the download page. I couldn't copy/paste so I just typed it into the window.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks for bumping this thread, Mr. H.

I must have missed it the first time around, and I'm gonna download this as soon as I get home.

CS2 is the last version I ever used, anyway.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks...


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 18, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Thanks...


You're welcome.

Your pleasantry has resulted in the redaction of 3-1/2 previously administered bitch-slaps.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 18, 2014)

Damn.

It won't run in Mavericks. PowerPC Macs only.


----------

